# If you could, who would you want to ban...



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This is in retaliation for the "Most Hated/Love Mod" thread from way back!!!

If you had the power, or if there was such thing as "instant button to bann", who would you choose?!?!?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Rhomzilla! oh jm Al, umm one of the postwhores who never adds anything valuable to the boards for which this site started


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

chunker-2000 or sweet_lu


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

xenon for sure, I've always wanted to ban somebody from their own website for some reason


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

haha omg, id must say bobme or piranha45 (sorry guys but sometimes you can be to rude)









BTW, you guys is just named are the funniest ones to


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hmmmm let's see. And be quiet lu hasnt postwhored in like 3 months and when he does post its not a bunch of inane sh*t.

Bunch of the trolls really....

EDIT YSBERG!

er aaron_7_20, air*force*one(your grammar is terrible I cant read it







)

and some others that dont come to mind right now :nod:

I wonder how many people want me gone??


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

blueprint and tell him to join a car web site where people come to see it.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Got a List of dipshits to many to type ahha


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Puddlejuice, Peacock, aaron_7_20, Alanta Braves Baby ( u done screwed me!!!!)








ummm lets seeee....... 
alot of the new ppl and oh yeah Innes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I'd have to say Mr.Harley, cause he talks to much!


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Me.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Um...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> I'd have to say Mr.Harley, cause he talks to much!


 u talk more than him u post whore! lol j/k..... id have to say p45


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Bobme


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

aaron.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont want to ban anyone.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> aaron.


 ..







......what are you waiting for?!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

arron_7_20 for sure
gourami master (if he isnt banned already...)

those are the only 2 members i hate in this board :laugh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not gonna tell - it'll spoil the surprise...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'd say CK. 
Every time he posts he makes me more and more and more jealous, wish i knew half the stuff he did!! A kinda hate outta respect, if that makes any sense!

But then there is gourami-master, but i havent heard from him in a while so i'm guessing he's gone


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

it would definatley have to be Timmy.... lol...must kidding buddy. (he lives right down the street from me...wierd







)

but the on kid that i would like to see banned, i havent seen him on the boards for a while. it was this 15 y.o. kid out in cali. i forget what his name was, but his avatar was that demented smilie face. he was active in april-may. god i couldnt stand him. i think you ugys may know who im talking about


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

I would ban all of you for being so shitty!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

I would







mr harley, and ban blueprint


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Time4Chillie said:


> I would ban all of you for being so shitty!


 I'd ban you for being Canadian














jkin I love canadians.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Peacock just for his sheer arrogance and Piranha45 even though his demented thoughts are a subtle form of entertainment. I would never ban Sweet lu though. Hes the poster child for P Fury.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Puddlejuice, Peacock, aaron_7_20, Alanta Braves Baby ( u done screwed me!!!!):laugh:
> ummm lets seeee.......
> alot of the new ppl and oh yeah Innes!!!!!!!!!


 Poor baby got his topic merged


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Glad to see youre back InIndiana lol.

EDIT oh and Peacocks not that bad....I thought he was a prick then I talked to him via chat and hes a pretty nice dude.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I think p45 is a bitch. Instead of ban we should use the word bitch. lol


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

u think its those arrogant and often ignorant coments that keep this site interesting


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'm not gonna tell - it'll spoil the surprise...


 Its "who WOULD you WANT to ban" *NOT* "who ARE you going to ban NEXT"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> I think p45 is a bitch. Instead of ban we should use the word bitch. lol


 A while back his custom member title was Assgrabbing Flamer







what more could you want?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

aaron_7_20, air*force*one, Chunker, gourami-master, and sweet_lu, and some of the other ass clowns around here that are annoying.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> rbp3rbp3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think p45 is a bitch. Instead of ban we should use the word bitch. lol
> ...


 if you have read some of the stuff about him that i have that member title fits him perfectly


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Either way for P45 you hate him or love him. His shock tactics get attention and I'm sure thats all he wants.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

I would ban air*force*one, he's annoying and he can't spell.


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

> I'd ban you for being Canadian jkin I love canadians.
> 
> wtf is that? this country rocks! ask any person in the world and no one else would be as happy as a canadian living in Canada. this is the best place in the world. dude I seriously pity you for not wanting to experience this place for yourself.


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

(I'd ban you for being Canadian jkin I love canadians.)

wtf is that? this country rocks! ask any person in the world and no one else would be as happy as a canadian living in Canada. this is the best place in the world. dude I seriously pity you for not wanting to experience this place for yourself.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My cousins live in Canada and I've been to Canada every summer since I was 6 years old.

I've experienced Canada.

EDIT Oh yeah I forgot to mention that I like Canada because you guys are so damn clean.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> blueprint and tell him to join a car web site where people come to see it.


yea, ban me because i post remote links to car videos that most people enjoy other than bobme, the dude that has a fetish with bananas. guys like cars, even some of us fish hobbyists enjoy them.

how about ban bobme since lots of people dislike him... i think that is more fitting.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damn Al, bad move making this thread. Fights are abrewing between members...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> I would ban air*force*one, he's annoying and *he* can't spell.


 So, if we ban him for spelling, then can we ban you for poor grammar?!?







The second "he" wasn't needed







This is the internet--not to be mistaken for your English class.

If you guys are going to continue flaming each other this thread will be closed. Please keep it civil guys.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Damn Al, bad move making this thread. Fights are abrewing between members...


 I saw it this coming when I first read the title of the thread.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bobme said:


> blueprint and tell him to join a car web site where people come to see it.


 no way, car videos rule


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

WOOHOOO
slipped under the radar!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not gonna tell - it'll spoil the surprise...
> ...


 Ooops...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Aw....no one's said my name yet in this. I feel so unloved


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I would have added your name clown you were on the same level as sweet lu. Thank god you changed


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Kory said:


> I would have added your name clown you were on the same level as sweet lu. Thank god you changed










key word "were" besides I haven't seen Luis in a while....probably got sent back to 7th grade


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

aaah yes im am unhated

but if i were to banned some one it would have to be Ms.nattereri..her name has no meaning just like mine,which would make no sense becaue then i woulod just be banning myself and aaaaaaahhhhh.............


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

and did you people even notice the amounts of post i have????,i didnt work my ass off in a week to get all these posts up.......postwhoring??,amaybe....just kidding


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

piranha45 and pizzo


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > I would have added your name clown you were on the same level as sweet lu. Thank god you changed
> ...


 This would not surprise me


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > I would ban air*force*one, he's annoying and *he* can't spell.
> ...


 Everyone makes mistakes once in a while, however being annoying AND constantly spelling like a twit compounds the crime.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

ill give it till the end of the day till this thread is closed lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> aaah yes im am unhated
> 
> but if i were to banned some one it would have to be Ms.nattereri..her name has no meaning just like mine,which would make no sense becaue then i woulod just be banning myself and aaaaaaahhhhh.............


 My name has no meaning?! Thats just a matter of personal opinion. It has a lot of meaning to me.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Al, bad move making this thread. Fights are abrewing between members...
> ...


 That was my point...







An eye for an eye!!!!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

man ive become a post whore lately, im surprised ppl havent said me yet lol


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

aaron_7_20 needs to be gone, if anyone says eh si wrong he takes it far to personally.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

true


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

TormenT said:


> man ive become a post whore lately, im surprised ppl havent said me yet lol


 trust me postwhores always make the list. Just dont continue and you will be fine


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

p45
sweet_lu
bobme
progidalmarine
mr.freez (sorry dude, but its a bitch reading your posts.







)


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> nasty typhoon said:
> 
> 
> > aaah yes im am unhated
> ...


 but i was told by anonymous you dont even own piranhas


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > nasty typhoon said:
> ...


 Just because I dont have any NOW doesnt mean I havent had them in the past


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

air*force*one
crazyklown89
P-45


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Wow, 
I'm shocked, No one wants me banned,
I'd expect to at least be in the top ten for my constant
Diatribes,

Me personally, I can't think of anyone I'd want banned.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I would ban myself so I am not late to work and everywere else due to getting on PFURY to read all the latest posts!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> I would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh you would would ya ?

Whats up Then ?..........Such a Whiney little girl :laugh: says he got all the money in the world :laugh: , with your slow ass 95, cough :laugh: Chevy ......

Hey guys my corvette does 15's in the 1/8th mile , Im cool









Keep Hateing Sucka
















And Blueprint dont like your punk ass either, and from what I heard around the way alot of other folks arent to keen of you either







So keep up the great job , for being only here , for what ? Almost a whole Month







?:laugh:


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

^^^^^^ what a ridiculous comment^^^^^^^^

(KEEP HATING SUCKA) ya you're one to talk. going nuts on something like this..

^^ban this guy right NOW!^^

you heard from around the way? wtf is that!! this is a web site, you cant hear anything, we type to get messages across.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jebus said:


> air*force*one
> krazyclown
> P-45


 wow you managed to f*ck up my name the other way around....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Time4Chillie said:


> ^^^^^^ what a ridiculous comment^^^^^^^^
> 
> (KEEP HATING SUCKA) ya you're one to talk. going nuts on something like this..
> 
> ...


 if you cant tell... he was messing around in most of that post


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Wow,
> I'm shocked, No one wants me banned,
> I'd expect to at least be in the top ten for my constant
> Diatribes,
> ...


 Hell no Poly....you fill us with knoweledge...sh*t youre one of the best things to happen to the site


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Id ban Mr Harley


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I am unhated. Of coarse.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Id ban Mr Harley










Whyyyy!?!???


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

airtorey15 said:


> I am unhated. Of coarse.


sure about that?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

id ban crazyklown
hes such a meanie

J/K man you are awesome


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Id ban Mr Harley
> ...


 I could write a novel why


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Drew said:


> p45
> sweet_lu
> bobme
> progidalmarine
> ...


 And for a moment there, i thought i was being left out. Thanks drew :laugh:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I'd bann Rhomzilla for making this thread


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > p45
> ...


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> oh you would would ya ?
> 
> Whats up Then ?..........Such a Whiney little girl :laugh: says he got all the money in the world :laugh: , with your slow ass 95, cough :laugh: Chevy ......
> 
> ...


Its coo i talked to harley over the phone, aint nothing but a lil bitch. He hasnt hit puberty yet, so that explains for the high voice. My car runs 6.9 @ 119mph in the 1/8 btw. Oh yea Mr Harley how bout you give me your address so i can come give you money for that tank......or come up on a tank









btw: if mr harley didnt sound like such a bitch over the phone, then maybe he wouldnt need a "tupac" avatar, or that gay saying "hey fo what would you do if i punked your crew?" cause for the most part he thinks hes a "gangsta" online, but he aint punking sh*t...maybe a retarded kid for chrome spoon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > oh you would would ya ?
> >
> > Whats up Then ?..........Such a Whiney little girl :laugh: says he got all the money in the world :laugh: , with your slow ass 95, cough :laugh: Chevy ......
> >
> ...


 Damn that's a lot of sh*t you better hope you can back it up, man....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Drew said:


> p45
> sweet_lu
> bobme
> progidalmarine
> ...


 i'll work on it, to me there easier after my eyee get blured from starein at the

comupter for so long. is it the line spaceing or the spellin or the

grammer??


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

> Its coo i talked to harley over the phone, aint nothing but a lil bitch. He hasnt hit puberty yet, so that explains for the high voice. My car runs 6.9 @ 119mph in the 1/8 btw. Oh yea Mr Harley how bout you give me your address so i can come give you money for that tank......or come up on a tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6.9?!? Hah hope you have a parachute to stop you.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> 6.9?!? Hah hope you have a parachute to stop you.


I need a parachute for that in the 1/4 lol, but theres NO way in hell that my car well ever hit the 6's or even come close. Im done with the mods doen to my car, been through 3 clutch kits within a year, and the more sh*t i add on the more sh*t i gotta upgrade. but i do need a beter brake system, either thinking of going with a 6-poston wilwood kit or brembo's, btu im gonna get the 2piece earadispeed rotors


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Its coo i talked to harley over the phone, aint nothing but a lil bitch. He hasnt hit puberty yet, so that explains for the high voice. My car runs 6.9 @ 119mph in the 1/8 btw. Oh yea Mr Harley how bout you give me your address so i can come give you money for that tank......or come up on a tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> I need a parachute for that in the 1/4 lol, but theres NO way in hell that my car well ever hit the 6's or even come close. Im done with the mods doen to my car, been through 3 clutch kits within a year, and the more sh*t i add on the more sh*t i gotta upgrade. but i do need a beter brake system, either thinking of going with a 6-poston wilwood kit or brembo's, btu im gonna get the 2piece earadispeed rotors


Smoke weed everyday


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Time4Chillie because you made a double post in this thread









j/p :laugh: I don't want to ban anyone right now. Everyone is cool in my book.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > I need a parachute for that in the 1/4 lol, but theres NO way in hell that my car well ever hit the 6's or even come close. Im done with the mods doen to my car, been through 3 clutch kits within a year, and the more sh*t i add on the more sh*t i gotta upgrade. but i do need a beter brake system, either thinking of going with a 6-poston wilwood kit or brembo's, btu im gonna get the 2piece earadispeed rotors
> 
> 
> Smoke weed everyday


 What the f*ck....


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

typos.........from uh............yea like what i said


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

f*ck it I wanna ban nitrousvette too. I swear in every post he feels the need to integrate his 95 vette his parents paid for. Congratulations your dad is a lawyer. Your a spoiled little brat who will probably die racing or get seriously injured and have your dad pay your hospital bills too.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> f*ck it I wanna ban nitrousvette too. I swear in every post he feels the need to integrate his 95 vette his parents paid for. Congratulations your dad is a lawyer. Your a spoiled little brat who will probably die racing or get seriously injured and have your dad pay your hospital bills too.










My thoughts exactly


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> f*ck it I wanna ban nitrousvette too. I swear in every post he feels the need to integrate his 95 vette his parents paid for. Congratulations your dad is a lawyer. Your a spoiled little brat who will probably die racing or get seriously injured and have your dad pay your hospital bills too.


 Fuckin A!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > oh you would would ya ?
> >
> > Whats up Then ?..........Such a Whiney little girl :laugh: says he got all the money in the world :laugh: , with your slow ass 95, cough :laugh: Chevy ......
> >
> ...


 Its easy to talk the talk...but can you walk the walk?!

Ive spoken with Mr Harley on the phone...not at anytime did he sound like a "little bitch."


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> f*ck it I wanna ban nitrousvette too. I swear in every post he feels the need to integrate his 95 vette his parents paid for. Congratulations your dad is a lawyer. Your a spoiled little brat who will probably die racing or get seriously injured and have your dad pay your hospital bills too.


 I agree!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

I feel so loved!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

> To see pics of my car go (to www.CarPhoto.net) click under (american) cars. clikc car labeled "Roberts 95 Corvette" enjoy.


http://carphoto.anatari.com/jrc.jpg

im sorry, but


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

I feel so loved!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Post the pic of the motor


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> f*ck it I wanna ban nitrousvette too. I swear in every post he feels the need to integrate his 95 vette his parents paid for. Congratulations your dad is a lawyer. Your a spoiled little brat who will probably die racing or get seriously injured and have your dad pay your hospital bills too.





> Whats up Then ?..........Such a Whiney little girl :laugh: says he got all the money in the world :laugh: , with your slow ass 95, cough :laugh: Chevy ......
> 
> Hey guys my corvette does 15's in the 1/8th mile , Im cool





> My car runs 6.9 @ 119mph in the 1/8 btw.


Take those big eyes InIndiana and see that Mr Harley brought that topic into play.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

OK thats one instance out of the 300+ posts im sure you mentioned your vette. Wow nice valid point.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> http://carphoto.anatari.com/jrc.jpg
> 
> im sorry, but


 that was pretty


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> Puddlejuice, Peacock, aaron_7_20, Alanta Braves Baby ( u done screwed me!!!!):laugh:
> ummm lets seeee.......
> alot of the new ppl and oh yeah Innes!!!!!!!!!


I would have to say Adiopunk because he wanted to ban me. I got one thing to say...... IT'S PUDDJUICE.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> > To see pics of my car go (to www.CarPhoto.net) click under (american) cars. clikc car labeled "Roberts 95 Corvette" enjoy.
> 
> 
> http://carphoto.anatari.com/jrc.jpg
> ...


 Who is that? Is that Nitrouscorvette?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> > To see pics of my car go (to www.CarPhoto.net) click under (american) cars. clikc car labeled "Roberts 95 Corvette" enjoy.
> 
> 
> http://carphoto.anatari.com/jrc.jpg
> ...


 Please dont tell me his last name is Roberts


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I think it is his first name , he just missed an apostrophe with Robert's 95 corvette. Why are you worried if his last name is Roberts? Im curious now


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> redbellyjx said:
> 
> 
> > > To see pics of my car go (to www.CarPhoto.net) click under (american) cars. clikc car labeled "Roberts 95 Corvette" enjoy.
> ...


 yep


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

fishofury said:


> redbellyjx said:
> 
> 
> > http://carphoto.anatari.com/jrc.jpg
> ...


 Thats so true ...... LoL .... some funny sh*t. i dont have anything against you Nitrouscorvette but you gotta admit that pic scores pretty high on level of gayness.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> I think it is his first name , he just missed an apostrophe with Robert's 95 corvette. Why are you worried if his last name is Roberts? Im curious now


 Cuz that her last name


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


>


 ............


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

HAHA icy hot stuntaz.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Why cause i drive a fast car?


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Why cause i drive a fast car?


 Let me explain something to you:

People do not have a problem with your car. If anything, many members here are into their vehicules, and appreciate the ones that have been taken care of. Just like yours.

You're playing your cards wrong. You got a nice car, but you can't keep bringing it up in every post. As you can tell, people are getting tired of it

Just my opinion, take it as you wish.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is his first name , he just missed an apostrophe with Robert's 95 corvette. Why are you worried if his last name is Roberts? Im curious now
> ...


 Exactly


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hey ms. roberts









by the way nitro looks like wigga of the century in that pic...... no offense nitro lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

To keep talking about how great your car is is corny as hell and a sign of insecurity


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> To keep talking about how great your car is is corny as hell and a sign of insecurity


 I agree! If it was so bad ass you wouldnt need to keep reminding us.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

ok, back to the banning subject,,,, i would ban Atlanta Braves Baby for dissing my Yankees! he just hates them because the yanks took the spotlight off the braves in the 90's, dont hate the player hate the game.!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> I agree! If it was so bad ass you wouldnt need to keep reminding us.


True but like i said earlier, Mr ahrley brought the subject up. I really dont mind talking about my car cause my signature explains which site you can go to, to look it up, but mr harley brought the "1/8 mile" subject into this thread, so im just replying to his false statement and corrected him


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Oh and i do agree that pic of me and my buddy is pretty gay


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

ban bobme and nitrous corvette.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, i'm surprised that no one wants me gone. i'd think that at least one of the mods would wanna kick my ass out of here for all the hell i give them :/


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> f*ck it I wanna ban nitrousvette too. I swear in every post he feels the need to integrate his 95 vette his parents paid for. Congratulations your dad is a lawyer. Your a spoiled little brat who will probably die racing or get seriously injured and have your dad pay your hospital bills too.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > f*ck it I wanna ban nitrousvette too. I swear in every post he feels the need to integrate his 95 vette his parents paid for. Congratulations your dad is a lawyer. Your a spoiled little brat who will probably die racing or get seriously injured and have your dad pay your hospital bills too.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> wow, i'm surprised that no one wants me gone. i'd think that at least one of the mods would wanna kick my ass out of here for all the hell i give them :/


 f*ck you I want you gone.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> I really dont mind talking about my car cause my signature explains which site you can go to, to look it up










*Get it through your head, no one wants to hear about your car*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nitro vette huh?

if you think about it... NITRO anything would be fast...

I have a nitrous lawmower... heheh


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

fishofury said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > I really dont mind talking about my car cause my signature explains which site you can go to, to look it up
> ...


No








The guy in the car picture next to him, dont mind listen to him (i think his deaf in the left ear tho)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > NitrousCorvette said:
> ...


 huh?!?!?!?



















someone translate...


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > fishofury said:
> ...


oh, my bad :laugh:

If you flip back to the second page or the third page or around there, you would see a pics of NitrousCorvette and his "homeboy" next to his car...

I think his "friend" don't mind him talking about his car all the time, if he willing to talk him to places or takin pics like that...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh, i see...

has anyone raced this "nitrous Vette" ??

I personally dont like the OLD model vettes... i like the newer ones...


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I think anyone who has read the last 2 pages of this thread would want nitrousvette BANNED FOREVER.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

killfishygo said:


> I think anyone who has read the last 2 pages of this thread would want nitrousvette BANNED FOREVER.










agreed!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so much hatred


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

fiveo93 said:


> ok, back to the banning subject,,,, i would ban Atlanta Braves Baby for dissing my Yankees! he just hates them because the yanks took the spotlight off the braves in the 90's, dont hate the player hate the game.!


 Naw I just hate them cuz they dont play the game right in my eyes. Feilding an allstar team every season and just kicking everyones ass isnt fun to watch.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> xenon for sure, I've always wanted to ban somebody from their own website for some reason


- hahahaha thats funny! xenon im sure you chuckled at that one!







but naw u cant ban a grandmaster dude.









- im suprised hyphen didnt mention my name... hahaaa! jk broth-(bro) or anybody else i guess im not a hateable guy









i think id ban ms natt for sure!!!!!!!!!!!- jk! i luv ya
















if it all came down to it itd be a tie between mr harley and peacock.
-mr harley has never said anything to offend me but speaks somewhat in a constant disrespectful way.
-peacock has repeatedly offended me and continues to be very disrespectful to me and many others. stop being such a pompas ass dude...
- peackock,- i forgive you. but do not disrespect me or continue to jeer me again. so,- we are cool now unless you appose.









now i have to say, mr harley. hes gettin my vote.
























phill


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> > To see pics of my car go (to www.CarPhoto.net) click under (american) cars. clikc car labeled "Roberts 95 Corvette" enjoy.
> 
> 
> http://carphoto.anatari.com/jrc.jpg
> ...


 That reminds me of :


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LOLOLOL ^^^ that is him!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

That guy looks like a bigger ***


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yea ban me
















Nitrous anytime dude ,







.......all 19 years of ya







...Im scared

and sorry no more deals for Nitrous in So Cal









If you wanna meet whats up son ?









Name the time and place ..







Ill be there AlONE...







, We'll See about you :nod:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i feel the love in the air.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i feel the love in the air.


 Can YA Feel it , Can YA


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

This Thread should be closed. It only promotes hatred with the other members. Just my two cents.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i didn't realize so many people hated us....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

babnoy said:


> This Thread should be closed. It only promotes hatred with the other members. Just my two cents.


 I think so too.

I would like to ban hyphen actually.

Who thinks this thread should close?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> Who thinks this thread should close?


i think it's fine Mike, just watch it closely.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > oh you would would ya ?
> >
> > Whats up Then ?..........Such a Whiney little girl :laugh: says he got all the money in the world :laugh: , with your slow ass 95, cough :laugh: Chevy ......
> >
> ...


 You can't judge a person by his/her voice....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i didn't realize so many people hated us....


 They all hate me


















> I would like to ban hyphen actually










, thats funny


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > > oh you would would ya ?
> ...


 He is a little boy Frankie .....









Has to have mommy brush his teeth for him and wipe his butt


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i feel the love in the air.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I was considering implementing an IB enhancement to enable members to "buy" the banishment of other members for like a day or so. I figured it would cause too many fights


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I was considering implementing an IB enhancement to enable members to "buy" the banishment of other members for like a day or so. I figured it would cause too many fights


 Mike, you could've been wiping your ass with my 20's by now.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > NitrousCorvette said:
> ...


 How fast is his car again?

I wouldn't mind racing him with my... you know what craig!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

So Nitrous , Which f****t are you in that pic you got up?:rock:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

This is who Im supposed to be scared of ?:laugh::laugh:

Oh no I better go run and Hide







:laugh:

Nice Socks :laugh:


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

now i know you aint talking about my cuzz (blueprint) and my good friend (mr. harley). dont f*ck w/my family. go back to your dad ask for some gas money. lil' prick


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

yeah man..... to want to ban long time members that have included lots of useful information and service to new hobbyists is damn well disrespectful.... we've devoted lots of time and effort to provide informative information to new members on this site..... you've contributed nothing.... all you do is talk about your car which nobody really cares about.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this NitrousCorvette flame-fest will be closed in 5.....


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> this NitrousCorvette flame-fest will be closed in 5.....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

4...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

In Before T.ey Lock!!!111


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nitrous licks balls


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Xenon said:


> this NitrousCorvette flame-fest will be closed in 5.....


 At long last!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

post +1.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

and sucks baboon balls :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ok im done







, ban me , (Post-whore)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

3.....


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Time for post whore mode!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

HARLEY -









2.....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> HARLEY -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hyphen -









aaron -









1......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

NITROUS -









closed.


----------

